# Crystal River Access in Carbondale



## hainess13 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Good idea*

I can't make it tonight - but Carbondale definitely needs better Cyrstal river access!

I like your idea about them giving it to the county and then they have no liability.:roll:


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn, wish I would've seen this before now - I would've attended. For a hippy dippy community, CRMS closing down river access there seems to go against the grain, and its always irked me - its such a natural river access point.The take out is on the other side of the river anyway. FYI - I finally got around to cutting the old I-beams out of the riverbed below the Hwy 133 bridge just above the hatchery. If there's enough water to bounce rubber down, they should be low enough to not worry about.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Can't make it tonight. Sending email instead.
Here are the 3 county commissioners email addresses.
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Can't make it tonight. Sending email instead.
Here are the 3 county commissioners email addresses.
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

brendodendo said:


> Can't make it tonight. Sending email instead.
> Here are the 3 county commissioners email addresses.
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Adapt this MT ruling to your situation Court upholds stream access law

Contact GarCo Assessor's office to locate the bridge public right of way survey. The public ROW width is likely 60' and the physical bridge width is likely 30', leaving 15' on each side of the bridge for put in/takeout access to/from the Crystal, even if there is a fence abutting (contacting) the bridge. If this is the case, email the commissioners with this info.

If there is no survey, mention this to the commissioners and ask Assessor's office how else to confirm the row. 

An inexpensive gate pass through or walkover that accommodates both boats and foot access gets public access and preserves private maintenance so All Win.

MT 2009 HB 190 Public Bridge Access (Google it) was based on the exact same situation and was enacted into law. Colorado should legislate clarifying confirmation of public bridge access adapting the MT law's language. Simply contact your local legislator and ask them to sponsor such a statewide bill. The MT bill votes were 48-2 Senate and 97-3 House of Reps. Maybe Roaring Fork Conservancy would advocate for it?

A public right of way easement is a public right of way easement.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Ole Rivers said:


> Adapt this MT ruling to your situation Court upholds stream access law
> 
> Contact GarCo Assessor's office to locate the bridge public right of way survey. The public ROW width is likely 60' and the physical bridge width is likely 30', leaving 15' on each side of the bridge for put in/takeout access to/from the Crystal, even if there is a fence abutting (contacting) the bridge. If this is the case, email the commissioners with this info.
> 
> ...


MT has a culture of stream access thanks to our fishing culture. CO could benefit from similar legislation but to think because it passed easily here it would there is a bit of a leap.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been doing a little digging, but need help to do some more. I was at the County offices today, but didn't know exactly what to look for/where to look. 

Any Glenwood Springers have time to spend a few minutes at the Garfield County clerk/tax assessor. We need to know how wide the right of way is at the bridge. If anyone has time, I can PM you relevant tax lot numbers.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Paco said:


> I've been doing a little digging, but need help to do some more. I was at the County offices today, but didn't know exactly what to look for/where to look.
> 
> Any Glenwood Springers have time to spend a few minutes at the Garfield County clerk/tax assessor. We need to know how wide the right of way is at the bridge. If anyone has time, I can PM you relevant tax lot numbers.


You may need to contact the Garfield Cty road maintainence guy, county mgr or elsewhere to find out where the survey is, if there is one at all. You need to have the legal survey and/or the legal "metes and bounds" text description. Possible there is neither.

For non-legal, take a pic of the fence along the road and the bridge corner where it abuts the bridge (post the pic here so all can see). Probably 15' away from road on each side as the road itself is probably 30', thus 60' ROW.

Contact county commissioners office to check out the width and, while you're at it, ask them to put an "Access Point" sign there (all other public ROW county bridges, too) as well as a simple, inexpensive gate thru the abutted fence or walkover steps that works for boats and people.

Actually, this should be done in all counties to improve access to/from rivers.

Also, Google "Montana 2009 HB 190 Public Bridge Access Bill" which is now MT law. They've done this at bridges all over MT. I've got the MT Dept of Fish and Wildlife Guidelines for this. PM me if you'd like that info.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

yes. I also find this to be bogus!!! let me know what I can do to help. busy schedule here, but very important issue and want to help!


----------

